

Ask HN: How does News.YC work? - klono

Just curious
======
eries
it looks to me like your submission starts at one point, and anyone can give
you +1. I think front page is determined by points-per-time-since-submission
calculation. So if you can get a very early +1, you can generally make the
front page right away. On a busy day, it's pretty hard, because your post
doesn't stay on the "new submissions" page very long.

anyone know if that's right?

~~~
rantfoil
<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=3426>

Not sure, but you could always check the source code in Arc =)

~~~
klono
thanks

------
pius
?

~~~
klono
by that I mean what is karma and how do they choose what pages make it to the
main page

~~~
ryanmahoski
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

